# Disable "Press Select to Continue" Screensaver?



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a 522. I would like to disable the annoying "Press Select To Continue" screensaver that outputs when the 522 is off. My flat panel television only comes on when it detects a signal, and if the 522 would truly shut _off_ when it is supposed to be then I wouldn't have to mess with turning off the television as well. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## ColoradoDBS (Jul 5, 2005)

There is no way to disables the screensaver.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Presence said:


> I have a 522. I would like to disable the annoying "Press Select To Continue" screensaver that outputs when the 522 is off. My flat panel television only comes on when it detects a signal, and if the 522 would truly shut _off_ when it is supposed to be then I wouldn't have to mess with turning off the television as well. Wouldn't that be nice?


It never truly shuts off--it just goes into standby mode so that it can still record your pre-programmed timers. Pressing the off button is a small price to pay (I have to do it too on my 65" Toshiba).


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Small price to pay?? It wasn't ALWAYS like this, remember? Only in the last year has this "feature" been implemented. The 522 was able to record programs just fine with the receiver in true off mode, nothing being sent to my television.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Presence said:


> Small price to pay?? It wasn't ALWAYS like this, remember? Only in the last year has this "feature" been implemented. The 522 was able to record programs just fine with the receiver in true off mode, nothing being sent to my television.


Again, it wasn't in true off mode, but you are right about there not being a screen saver requiring you to press enter. What I experienced with my 921 was a black screen that may or may not turn back into a picture upon pressing the power button. It was about 50-50 whether I needed to reboot the unit or it would work as I hoped. If the screen saver is there to tell us that the unit is in standby mode, I don't have a big problem with it. That being said, a config option in the preferences to disable the screensaver might satisfy everyone.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I think all dish network receivers output at least a black signal when off. My 508 and 301 do.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That is the problem. They should output *no* signal when in standby mode. I was never able to use my JVC VCR's "aux link" (can't remember the name) feature that would cause recording to start when a signal was detected on the video input. It never detected the signal coming on because the 4000 never turned it off, putting out black instead of nothing.

I know this also isn't related to the 522 except that it shows this is a long-standing Dish design flaw. Seven years later, more sophisticated equipment, and Presence is having the same problem.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

VCR? What's that?


----------

